# cleaning the console on logout



## fluca1978 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've noted that the console is not cleaned when the user performs a logout; I believe this being not a big security risk, since today almost everyone is connecting in a remote way, but I think that having a clean console should be better at all. Is it a setting of the shell or the console?


----------



## throAU (Feb 14, 2012)

Depending on shell, you can maybe embed a ctrl+L in the logout file (depending on what your shell uses).

Or, you can just hit control+L then control+D to logout?


----------



## johnd (Feb 14, 2012)

As a user of (t)csh you can simply do

`$ echo "/usr/bin/clear" >> ~/.logout`

to clear the screen after a logout.


----------



## throAU (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course.  I've only ever cleared screen with ctrl+L, figured there must be some command for it


----------



## Nukama (Feb 14, 2012)

`$ clear && logout` works for me.


----------

